
Greatest Legal Filing Ever? Mark Cuban Files Photo Of Mavs Championship  - peter123
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110623/14534114832/greatest-legal-filing-ever-mark-cuban-files-photo-mavs-championship-response-to-charges-he-mismanaged-team.shtml
======
joblessjunkie
Winning games != Good management

I have no idea what the meat of the complaint is, but if this championship
comes at the cost of increased debt, badly negotiated contracts, or other
"shenanigans" that affect the owner's equity then there may indeed still be a
case.

Just because a company produces a good product doesn't mean they aren't losing
money or committing crimes.

